# Take me to the Prom.... (Share your prom/formal dance pics)



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2007)

Inspired by a photo on the weight board, it has been requested that we have a thread for Prom/Formal dance photos- SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!  

The photos don't have to be of couples- if it's a pic of you in your best dress/suit and you went stag or with pals, post those too!

No photos? Then share a special moment or a funny story from your prom night.

I will start us off......
April 1986

















I found that dress in a discount store and saw on the original price tag that it was from Belk and cost $180- I found it marked down to $20  
and I wore it three times- once to the Senior prom and to two military balls (I was asked by a guy in ROTC in eleventh grade then was in ROTC during senior year)


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 28, 2007)

I was not in attendance to Prom. The reason being - I was in Drum & Bugle Corps rehearsal at the time. I was of course invited to go, but alas, I felt (and still do appreciate the feeling) that Drum & Bugle Corps was much more important to me.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 28, 2007)

I didn't go to the Prom or any school dances.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 28, 2007)

I didn't get asked...... I wanted to go so bad too..... Missing my prom is one thing that I really regret.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I didn't go to the Prom or any school dances.



Any pics from high school where you were dressed up? That will suffice, too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 28, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I didn't get asked...... I wanted to go so bad too..... Missing my prom is one thing that I really regret.



I had friends that went "stag"- they all had a blast even without dates


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 28, 2007)

I wanted to do that with my friends, but none of them would go with me. They were afraid to be embarassed. I would have just been happy to go!!




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I had friends that went "stag"- they all had a blast even without dates


----------



## Fuzzy (Feb 28, 2007)

I went to every prom (and every morp for that matter) but I lost the pictures years ago.


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 1, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I didn't go to the Prom or any school dances.


Yep.

And I don't intend to change that in college without some *real* persuasion.


----------



## Tragdor (Mar 1, 2007)

Me and my "dates" 2003ish


----------



## love dubh (Mar 1, 2007)

At the track dinner. She was one of the best runners. Me, one of the worst. It was a beautiful union.





Class day. Good times!





Genderfuck Prom!


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 1, 2007)

Prom 2005... my date and I might have been the only sober ones there, but it was a wonderful night nonetheless. Plus... it's one of the few times I was POSITIVE that I looked mighty snazz-ay. 

View attachment RMProm1a.JPG


----------



## lemmink (Mar 1, 2007)

Not a very nice picture, but my dress was frikking awesome. It had these long lace sleeves. Got it on a goth shop.

I love the "me and my dates" pic, ehehehe.


----------



## Friday (Mar 1, 2007)

You know, I remember my Mom taking me dress shopping but I never wore the dress until I used it as a Maid of Honor dress several years later. Neither I nor either little sister went to any proms, more disappointing to my Mom than any of us. We were all jd's who never got caught and were much more likely to be at a kegger than an optional school function. I'll have to get middle sis to scan and Email me a pic from her wedding a zillion years ago as that's the only fancy pic I can remember.

Y'all look GOOD! :eat2:


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 1, 2007)

Here are some of my dance pictures and a prom picture dating from 1981 - 1983.

The first picture; The dance went very badly.
The second picture: The dance went very well (a Sadie Hawkins dance)
The third picture: Senior prom (those Doc Martens shoes were so comfortable...)
The forth picture: Another Sadie Hawkins Dance.
The fifth picture: I don't remember, but she was a really great kisser

In high school I was into fat chicks (there were only a few in our school) and rock-a-billy music. This was around the time when thrift shopping started to become cool. I learned very early in life not to dwell on what people thought of me.

fa_man_stan


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> Me and my "dates" 2003ish




HAHAHAHHA! LOVE the concept


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 1, 2007)

love dubh said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That sounds and looks like a barrel full of fun indeed!


----------



## Tooz (Mar 1, 2007)

Poo. I dropped out before I could go to the prom. The way I was, though, odds are I'd choose not to attend anyway.


----------



## This1Yankee (Mar 1, 2007)

Here we go...

First, homecoming '99, Second Homecoming '00. I have prom pics, but I don't have them scanned yet.

View attachment Homecoming 99.jpg


View attachment homecoming2000.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Mar 2, 2007)

And since I caused sooo much inspiration, I thought I'd post it again, lol.



TADAAAAA






I guess I should add this was 1996, lol....I don't feel so young now.


----------



## indy500tchr (Mar 2, 2007)

I never went to my prom either but did go to both after proms. I went to one dance while in HS and I was the one that asked the boy.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 2, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I had friends that went "stag"- they all had a blast even without dates




We weren't allowed to go stag to my school's prom. (No idea if they have changed this policy since 1985, but at the time it was not allowed). My best friend and her boyfriend went to her junior and his senior prom (I think), at any rate I remember they did not go to both, so we drove around and goofed off that night.


----------



## curvalicious (Mar 2, 2007)

me at prom my senior year in 2005.
yes that's slimfast in the background.
we visited my sister at her job at a local store.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 2, 2007)

Formal 2002 or 2003 - We didn't go to the dance. We got all dressed up and drove to Cleveland and went out to dinner and went party hopping.





Prom 2004!










The city charity ball 2004 in which I was a debutant. My grandma forced me into it because "it is such an honor!"- it sucked more than anything!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 2, 2007)

Tragdor said:


> Me and my "dates" 2003ish



haha! too cute!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG....never in a bajilliondy years would I have figured you for a deb. Freaking awesome!!!

BTW, the chignon is a fabulous look for you. I know your hair is shorter now, but that looks really elegant.


----------



## TearInYourHand (Mar 2, 2007)

Ivy said:


> haha! too cute!!



I also love the "my dates" idea!! simply fab!


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 2, 2007)

I posted this on the other thread, but thought I'd post it here too

This is me at my senior prom 1999, I bought this dress at like Hudson's for under $100, it was on clearance because it was a dress that was originally for the Cherry Queens the summer before, for the Cherry Festival in the city I grew up in. They ended up not using it. I was just happy to get a cheap prom dress that I loved  I was also surprised to find out that one the women in the pageant was a size 16. I dont have a good picture of my 'dates' but I just went with my 3 best girl friends. We had a blast!





This other one is me at my sisters wedding in 2002 (before I was drunk )


----------



## Ivy (Mar 2, 2007)

LoveBHMS said:


> OMG....never in a bajilliondy years would I have figured you for a deb. Freaking awesome!!!
> 
> BTW, the chignon is a fabulous look for you. I know your hair is shorter now, but that looks really elegant.



haha, i am a rather unlikely deb... lol.

thank you! i loved my hair that night.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 2, 2007)

I never went to any kind of formal... anything. No pictures from me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> I never went to my prom either but did go to both after proms. I went to one dance while in HS and I was the one that asked the boy.



How about that pic of you as prom queen? if I'm remembering correctly...

Btw, I was the one who asked the guy I'm with in my prom pic to the prom


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2007)

moonvine said:


> We weren't allowed to go stag to my school's prom. (No idea if they have changed this policy since 1985, but at the time it was not allowed). My best friend and her boyfriend went to her junior and his senior prom (I think), at any rate I remember they did not go to both, so we drove around and goofed off that night.



Oh jeez...I'm so glad it wasn't like that at my school- I could have easily went with my friends instead of a date since I asked him.....


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok I have a few. You will have to forgive the pics. They are older than some of you are. 

I still cant figure out how to do muli pics in a thread


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 2, 2007)

Close up. Remember this was in 1985


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 2, 2007)

Me and my mom made the dress.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 3, 2007)

Ivy said:


> Formal 2002 or 2003 - We didn't go to the dance. We got all dressed up and drove to Cleveland and went out to dinner and went party hopping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're gorgeous in all the dresses, Ivy! I like the black and white one on top.



Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh yeah! As an early-mid 1980s nerd/geek in a small, primarily jock high school (Yeah, my school years were an actual John Hughes movie), I was basically dateless until I finally graduated and got the hell out of there and never looked back.

No, I don't miss high school in the least and I didn't go to any proms, balls or dances.


Thank you for the nice pics from everyone else though.


Dennis


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 3, 2007)

I remember prom day well. I'd never once considered going and instead worked my spectacularly crappy dishwashing job with a few friends at the Old Country Manor (a caterer, they had weddings and bar mitzvahs and Cub Scout parties there. You can actually see the facade of the place now from the cemetary where my mom's ashes are.) 

That day I worked at _least_ a 13-hour shift (never a problem for me since I hardly slept anyway) and made about 300 parfaits. (The ice cream was pretty good, I'd always eat 2 or 3.) The 20-foot long dishwasher overflowed that night due to never being cleaned properly and we were ankle deep in melted ice cream mixed with hot dirty soapy water, very stoned (it was May 1973) and trying to figure out how to unclog it while a couple cops who were there for free dinner looked on.


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 3, 2007)

Oh BTW lovely pics, everyone! Special award to GreenEyedFairy for amazing '80s hair.


----------



## Ash (Mar 4, 2007)

Great thread!

Oh to have one of my prom pictures within reach. They're in storage in Indiana. I had a bad updo, a moderately odd/ugly dress, and a very cute boy. Great night!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 4, 2007)

OK, all you cute young things make me feel like a dinosaur. However not to be outdone, Rachael and I dug through some boxes of photos tonight until I found my junior and senior prom pics. They were pretty yellow and cracked, but nothing that a little photoshop wouldn't fix. So, without further adieu, my Junior Prom from June 1970,







And my Senior Prom from May, 1971...






Boy those hairdos....ooo baby.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Mar 4, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> OK, all you cute young things make me feel like a dinosaur. However not to be outdone, Rachael and I dug through some boxes of photos tonight until I found my junior and senior prom pics. They were pretty yellow and cracked, but nothing that a little photoshop wouldn't fix. So, without further adieu, my Junior Prom from June 1970,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, I kinda like the hair.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 4, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> OK, all you cute young things make me feel like a dinosaur. However not to be outdone, Rachael and I dug through some boxes of photos tonight until I found my junior and senior prom pics. They were pretty yellow and cracked, but nothing that a little photoshop wouldn't fix. So, without further adieu, my Junior Prom from June 1970,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




oh my god i love those hairdo! so good. i want them for myself! you look sooo pretty in both pictures, the first is my favorite!!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 4, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> You're gorgeous in all the dresses, Ivy! I like the black and white one on top.
> 
> 
> 
> Dennis



thanks!! the black and white dress is my favorite. i still have it in case i get mono and lose 100 pounds and it fits me. haha/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> OK, all you cute young things make me feel like a dinosaur. However not to be outdone, Rachael and I dug through some boxes of photos tonight until I found my junior and senior prom pics. They were pretty yellow and cracked, but nothing that a little photoshop wouldn't fix. So, without further adieu, my Junior Prom from June 1970,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely gorgeous- and you made those hairdos look great


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Oh BTW lovely pics, everyone! Special award to GreenEyedFairy for amazing '80s hair.



That was 80s hair????? I wore it that way for soooo long.......:doh: :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 4, 2007)

Ivy said:


> thanks!! the black and white dress is my favorite. i still have it in case i get mono and lose 100 pounds and it fits me. haha/



Evil woman- I only lost 15 pounds with the mono- and had it twice due to relapse.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 6, 2007)

So, I have ONE prom pic around somewhere - but I have no idea where it is. So you'll have settle for other formal pics. 





This is me about to go on a dinner cruise with my ex-boyfriend. I was 23.





This is me as Honored Queen in Job's Daughters. (Anyone else do that as a teenager?) This is the only pic I have EVER had where I look like a redhead. It's crazy. I was 18.





Me at a pageant. I wasn't in it this year, but was the next year. I was 18ish?





Me before a ball I attended. I was probably 17. (Note: Apparently no one told my family that it was okay to take a full body pic of the fat girl).


----------



## scarcity (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't know what to call it. Annual Fest ... or sum. Anyway, this is in March last year (I'm 19 years old). The last Annual Fest I attended in college . Man, that was something.... 

View attachment Ã¡rshÃ¡tÃ­Ã° KvennÃ³ 20062.JPG


----------



## Emma (Mar 6, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> And since I caused sooo much inspiration, I thought I'd post it again, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is cute! lol so are you

We don't have proms here. So I never went. Not that I would have anyway.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 6, 2007)

scarcity said:


> I don't know what to call it. Annual Fest ... or sum. Anyway, this is in March last year (I'm 19 years old). The last Annual Fest I attended in college . Man, that was something....



Gawd, you're gorgeous :shocked:


----------



## scarcity (Mar 6, 2007)

Zhank yu :blush: (like Hiro Nakamura from Heroes would say it)


----------



## GPL (Mar 6, 2007)

Ivy said:


> The city charity ball 2004 in which I was a debutant. My grandma forced me into it because "it is such an honor!"- it sucked more than anything!



Beautiful Ivy,
Is the white dress the one you informed me about a few years ago, that you had to order so long before the actual day? lol
You looked stunning in this dress, but I think it has more to do with the lady in it:smitten: 

Thank you for showing, sweetie:kiss2: 

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## GPL (Mar 6, 2007)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> (Note: Apparently no one told my family that it was okay to take a full body pic of the fat girl).




You are always supergorgeous:smitten: 
Your smile lights up a whole room, hun!
A shame your family didnt see your beauty:-(
Please take care.

Tight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 7, 2007)

Senior prom (oh my god my hair...), the chica is my best friend from back home, Amanda. We decided we were too cool for dates so we went togeather and had a great time with a group of friends. We all did the Monkey in Johnny Bravo fashion several times when we got sick of watching people grind...


----------



## Paul (Jun 18, 2007)

Another fun picture thread. Post your prom pictures.

I would post my prom picture, but I went to a small private boarding school which did not have a prom, although we had dances.

Post away.


----------



## Tooz (Jun 18, 2007)

I never went to a prom-- I dropped out before I could. u_u


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure we already did a prom thread in the lounge, because I remember digging out my junior and senior prom pics and posting them. AnnMarie or Tina can merge these if they want.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 18, 2007)

My Prom this picture is taken back in 2002. I have more of these pictures but they are not on my comp and I don't have a scanner so Sorry Peoples...I have Senior Pics tho.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 18, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> I'm pretty sure we already did a prom thread in the lounge, because I remember digging out my junior and senior prom pics and posting them. AnnMarie or Tina can merge these if they want.



All set!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 18, 2007)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> My Prom this picture is taken back in 2002. I have more of these pictures but they are not on my comp and I don't have a scanner so Sorry Peoples...I have Senior Pics tho.



Love that dress- you look stunning!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Love that dress- you look stunning!


Thank You... I loved that dress too... I wish I still had it!


----------



## Koldun (Jun 19, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I didn't get asked...... I wanted to go so bad too..... Missing my prom is one thing that I really regret.



Don't feel bad - my date left me for a sophomore....


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 19, 2007)

not my prom, but it looks so prom-like:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 19, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> not my prom, but it looks so prom-like:




OooOoOOoo 

*steals that dress* 


Absolutely gorgeous :wubu:


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 20, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OooOoOOoo
> 
> *steals that dress*
> 
> ...



Thank you 

That actually is my prom dress, but that wasn't my prom...I loved that dress.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jun 21, 2007)

OK - here I am at my Senior Prom; Morristown High School. Morristown NJ, June of 1971. I was still quite a hippie freak at that point. 

The girl in the photo was the last thin girl/woman I ever dated. About a year after this pic was taken, I decided to live my preference as an FA and to hell with what other people thought. My happiness was more important than pleasing others... 

View attachment wayne-prom71.JPG


----------



## furious styles (Jun 21, 2007)

junior year prom, with one of my best friends


----------

